# Do I have room to add a bottom feeder?



## bkaren1234 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all!

Still pretty new to aquariums... and I've made the mistake of overstocking before, so I'm leery about adding fish. That being said, despite a strict feeding schedule, I'm having issues with 'gunk' accumulation on the bottom of my tank. It has been suggested that I had a bottom feeder to help with the problem. Water is still clear, and water quality has been tested as excellent.

My tank set up:
-20 gal tall (I know, it's not ideal, but it was free soo...)
-Filter rated to up to 55 gal
-heater rated up to 110 gal
-Temperature holding steady at 79 degrees
-moderately planted (artificial plants)
-Air bubblers

Current inhabitants:
-5 Von Rio tetras (approx 1 inch long maximum, several are smaller)
-3 angelfish (maximum of 3 inches, if you count the fins. Body size of approximately 1.5-2 inches) They're still less than a year old though, so may still be growing). 

All fish have been in the tank for several months now, and the tank has been cycling for well over 6 months. Everyone is healthy, active, excellent appetites, etc. Everyone gets along. Nitrites/nitrates/pH all good. I do a 20% water change every week, with a siphon. I feed flakes primarily, but do feed frozen brine shrimp once a week while the fish are in a different tank for cleaning (I've found the shrimp dissolve too quickly and cloud up my tank).

So, my question.... am I stocked fully? I think that I am, but it has been suggested that 3 cory cats (leopord, it seems) would be okay. I've also considered adding a handful of ghost shrimp, but am concerned the Angels will attack them. Or, is there another bottom feeder I should consider?

And, if I can't add bottom feeders - any suggestions for dealing with the gravel? I already siphon.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No you don't have room to add anything else. Actually the angels need to go as the tank isn't big enough for them. You can trade the angels for cories and it would work, but the 3 angels need at least a 55 gal.


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

I second that. an Angelfish in a 20 gallon tank is one doomed to a stunted life. Angels in a 55 gallon tank will (probably) get to a 4 inch body, with extra length on the fins. I've also seen some monster angels that were maybe five-six inches body, an inch and a half thick, and with fins almost a foot from end to end. Those were not in a 55, but rather a 150. 

Anyway, that size tank would be great for a pearl gourami or something similar as a centerpiece. Then you could put a few more tetras in there, and three otocinclus... and maybe a "mystery snail".


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

A Bristlenose Pleco could fit in there if you got rid of the Angels - they don't grow too large and aren't as dirty as the larger varieties. Unfortunately there aren't a ton of viable algae eaters for smaller tanks since they have more drawbacks than benefits. Shrimp could work for your tank though.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I've got a 20 gallon long and agree with everyone. The Angels need to go. They will get much too big for your tank, unless you are considering upgrading your tank. I have Amano shrimp, oto cats and a mystery snail, and my gravel stays pretty clean and I don't have much algae. My tank is south american and I have a school of 7 lemon tetras, 6 oto cats, 11 amano shrimp, 3 Bolivian Rams and a few lemon tetra fry. Heavily planted tank, water params are excellent. I have an Eheim Ecco 2232 canister filter and my water is pretty clear.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello b...

Small aquariums are a challenge for even an experienced tank keeper. It's been a long time since I've kept anything smaller than a 30 G, but I can tell you what I do for my tanks.

First, the most important thing you can do to ensure the success of your tank, is to do large and frequent water changes. Remove a minimum of half the water in your tank every week. This will guarantee a clean environment for your fish and keeps the water clear. You'll also be able to keep a few more fish. Small changes won't remove enough toxins to keep your fish as healthy as they could be with much larger changes.

You need good filtration, but never rely on that to keep the tank water clean. A filter only takes in toxic water and replaces that with water that's a little less toxic.

Stock your tank according to the size of adult fish only. If you want bottom feeders, then Corydoras are a good community tank fish. I stock one Cory for every five gallons of tank volume, a minimum of three or four.

IMO, you could add the Corys, but only if you up your water changes to half the tank's volume every week. I would think about a larger tank since you keep Anglefish. These do much better in large, community tanks.

Just opinions from an "old school" waterkeeper.

B


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

I say move the angels, then add a bottom feeder of your choice. My rule is an inch of fish a gallon, but I try to leave between 3-5 gallons extra. That's my advice hope it is helpful.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, everyone's already pretty much covered it: re-home the Angels ASAP! One Angel needs a 29g _at least_! I've got 2 in a 36g bow front, and that's the smallest I'd ever put them in. They will get re-homed if they start to get too big.

For now, re-home the Angels and then get a Bristlenose or a Zebra or a Clown Pleco. But if you do get a Pleco, you have to have drift wood because the eat it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

holly12 said:


> Well, everyone's already pretty much covered it: re-home the Angels ASAP! One Angel needs a 29g _at least_! I've got 2 in a 36g bow front, and that's the smallest I'd ever put them in. They will get re-homed if they start to get too big.
> 
> For now, re-home the Angels and then get a Bristlenose or a Zebra or a Clown Pleco. But if you do get a Pleco, you have to have drift wood because the eat it.


lol, and you still need to repeat it.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ yes, yes I do!


----------

